

Supreme Court Rejects NSA Case Without Explanation - hepha1979
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/18/supreme-court-rejects-nsa-case-without-explanation/

======
fivethree
The SCOTUS generally doesn't comment on cases they don't accept. At best it's
a comment on issues with the challenge's standing. This isn't a nefarious
scheme. This is judicial normalcy.

------
gremlinsinc
I know the explanation : NSA to judges : Here's all the dirt we have on you,
bring us down, we bring you down.

~~~
Zigurd
They could. But they wouldn't because they observe limits and have effective
oversight. Right?

------
venomsnake
See no evil, hear no evil. Except for the NSA - they see and hear everything
...

------
001sky
Without explanation seems to be how most things are declined. Notwithstanding
the headline news, is this somehow unique (to this case)?

 _The justices gave no reason for rejecting the group’s petition, but the
unusual procedure of bypassing the lower courts probably played a role. Other,
more conventional challenges to government surveillance programs are pending._

